# how can you tell the gender of a pigeon ?



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

i think i have two hens because it looks like one of my pigeons is prepareing a nest out of the old one. i think this means i have two hens because the just layed 2 unfertile eggs about a month ago.

Does any one have a way to determine the gender of a pigeon or have a link i can go to ?


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Michael, 

Just because the eggs were infertile, doesn't mean that you have two hens. Sometimes, eggs are infertile with a male and female pigeon. 

Males are usually bigger, more vocal and more aggressive than females. They will have a thicker neck, bigger and more rounded head, their cere is often larger, and they will strutt and coo a lot more than the hens do.

Try placing a mirror in front of your two pigeons and see which one reacts to it. The male bird will likely start cooing & dancing and might even attack his reflection. The female pigeon will probably do nothing when she sees herself in the mirror.

It can be very hard to tell at times, but if you had two hens, then there would be a good chance that you'd have 4 eggs, two from each bird...at least at some point.

There are blood tests that can be done to determine the birds' sex by a professional avian vet. If you know what you're looking for, you can also feel the vent areas of the birds and the bones near the vent will be wider apart in a hen than in a male. 

It really is not easy, but don't give up yet on your two pigeons. Did you candle the eggs last time to make sure they weren't fertile?


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi Michael,

In addition to Brad's comments and suggestions, just like to add that pigeons will reuse their nesting spot, in whatever combo as a mated pair. That I think would be insignificant. As Brad mentioned, if you had 4 or even 3 eggs, then you'd know for sure that they were both hens.

Here's a link to a thread which has some good information on how to 'sex' your pigeons.

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=5146&highlight=sexing+list

fp


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

Hens lay the eggs.....that is always a sure bet !! Two hens = four eggs...another sure bet. Other then DNA testing, the above is the best way to tell.


----------



## Coolpigeon (Feb 2, 2006)

the boys like to play and bite more than the girls!


----------



## -Heather- (Feb 25, 2006)

*Hi All*

Hi There

Well if i said it was easy id be lying lol 
theres just one thing i need to know how to tel the gender of your birds i've seent the pics but they dont help very much at can be really hard to tell so....
How old are your birds ?
If they are fairly young the female might have only just come into age to have eggs and there fore will lay 2 infertile eggs 
And im not lying guys but you all would know more than me but thats exactly what happend to me  
and the pairs both did lay 2 infertile eggs each and then after that they were able to mate and have eggs 
Heather


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

well i have had 4 eggs in 1 month but the smaller one is more agressive than the bigger one... and last time with the eggs the two pigeons left the nest after 21 days and when we checked the eggs they were all yolk ... ill try the mirror one  thank you for all the help.


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

how old is a pigeon if it just lost the little yellow fuzz on its head? and i think i might have a hen and a cock after looking at the egg the mother let me pick her up but the other pigeon was sitting right next to her (not in the nest) i went to pet him/ her and it bit me  lol well ill keep you guys/ girls posted if they hatch.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi Michael,

From the main menu, in the resource section is this link to the day to day development of a baby pigeon:

http://www.speedpigeon.com/baby_racing_pigeon.htm

Hope this helps.

fp


----------



## westy (Mar 4, 2006)

to tell racing pigeons it is easy when they are over 1 year old just by the wottle the cocks have a far more bigger 1 and the hens have a much smaller 1


----------

